# Buying my first board.



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Hello, and welcome to the forum!

First of all, the Prime is flat, not camber. And Nitro might be the better brand, but the Prime is one of their low(est) end boards. I was thinking of doing a test run on one last season, but it felt like a plank in my hands and I dismissed it as a shit board without even trying it. No experience with STUF boards at all, but as far as I can tell they have managed to impress very few so far.

At any rate, these days even a shit board will most likely be able to take you down the mountain. 

Oh, and as always: Invest in a good pair of boots, in right size and fit, first.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Do what I did: demo a bunch of different broads before you commit to one. Don't let looks be your primary motivator. Looks are important but you're ultimately looking for one that supports your weight and suits your riding style.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

A few questions

Height?
Weight?
Male female?
Boot size?
Budget, just gives us a range to work with.
How long do you plan to keep this board. 

These will help us narrow down a proper sized board for you. I see that you are a beginner, so if you are looking to improve this year, then get another, better board next year that will also help. If that is the plan, get the package and start saving now and buy a board/bindings on sale in March or later.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

once you find the appropriate size of board

get a quality intermediate board, so you have something to grow/progress into....you will save some money by buying 1 board instead of having to buy another board as you quickly progress


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Fielding said:


> Do what I did: demo a bunch of different broads before you commit to one. Don't let looks be your primary motivator. Looks are important but you're ultimately looking for one that supports your weight and suits your riding style.


Why are looks important?:|


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

GreyDragon said:


> Why are looks important?:|


I hear if you are better looking, you have a greater chance at living the Trophy wife life. You know, Xanax, Chardonnay, and not working.


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

GreyDragon said:


> Why are looks important?:|


I don't know about you but I don't want to go to the mountain, peak season, with just any old ugly broad that I find on craigslist or whatever. There's a time and a place for that I suppose. But I'm past it. I know that when I was younger I'd ride anything. I just didn't care. I wasn't even worried about size. I'd just mount it and ride it all season. I went through a bunch of them before I started being more selective. Don't get me wrong, I learned a lot from those early days. But, over time, I became a lot more selective and started taking better care of my rides.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

GreyDragon said:


> Why are looks important?:|


Haha, was gonna say something myself.

Now I'll just double up your post.

Looks don't mean shit.
They shouldn't influence your decision one bit.

I didn't buy this board cause of how gay it looked haha

It was cheap & it suited what I wanted to do on it.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

GreyDragon said:


> Why are looks important?:|


Looks add to stoke. Stoke adds to enjoyment.


----------

